# Spitfire "Neo Nocturne"



## MOMA (Nov 19, 2020)

*"Neo Nocturne"*



As I fine tune my new template for smaller arrangements, I tend to test it and see if it cracks. The core of the template is Spitfire Chamber Strings, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings (as first chair) Spitfire Studio Woodwinds (solo instruments only), Cinematic Studio Brass (solo instruments only), Spitfire Percussion. From time to time I add something to spice it up, this time a number of sounds from Pianobook.uk - one of the finest initiative from Mr Henson and his devoted team. The contributions to this bank of captivating sounds are truly impressive and deserves all credit.

"Neo Nocturne" is a score in the elusive land between two styles and times. As I do favor contrast and friction in some pieces I hear, this is what I might do if the opportunity arise, and the score for that stunning thriller is on the table. Is it extreme and obscure? Would the audience fall over in chock? No it´s not. And no, they would not. It is meant to move people in that broader segment of TV-series, perhaps attract them to a drama they recognize as a welcome treat a Friday night.

All tips, tricks and thoughts are highly appreciated.

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Nov 19, 2020)

Cool film and intriguing music. Love the mix of electronic and strings! What do you use for the mix? Any tips for good EQ?

Spice


----------



## MOMA (Nov 19, 2020)

*Thanks!*

Well, I use Fab Q3 and its a transparent and visual plug in. Low cut on many of tracks, except basses, but no magic cure.

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 19, 2020)

@MOMA that is absolutely, masterfully deadpan brilliant.

I just recovered from belly laughing at that one and then discovered your Irish fishing village drama and it set me off again until I cried.

We need more poking fun at contemporary scoring tropes. Please, please, please do more.


----------



## Spices (Nov 20, 2020)

Cathbad said:


> @MOMA that is absolutely, masterfully deadpan brilliant.
> 
> I just recovered from belly laughing at that one and then discovered your Irish fishing village drama and it set me off again until I cried.
> 
> We need more poking fun at contemporary scoring tropes. Please, please, please do more.



I´ve seen it 5 times now, and it struck me. This is quality at every level. Hilarious, extremely well executed and plausible. Turn on Netflix or HBO! 

Spices


----------



## Spices (Nov 20, 2020)

MOMA said:


> *Thanks!*
> 
> Well, I use Fab Q3 and its a transparent and visual plug in. Low cut on many of tracks, except basses, but no magic cure.
> 
> ...



What sounds from the piano book did you use - theres a lot of them there.

Spices


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

😲


----------



## MOMA (Nov 20, 2020)

Cathbad said:


> @MOMA that is absolutely, masterfully deadpan brilliant.
> 
> I just recovered from belly laughing at that one and then discovered your Irish fishing village drama and it set me off again until I cried.
> 
> We need more poking fun at contemporary scoring tropes. Please, please, please do more.



*Keep up the spirit!*

As it where, this was not meant to be an assault on film or TV-scores. It was rather a tongue in cheek comment to all of our aspirations doing film scores or music for series. I do appreciate your uplifting comments, but I would at the same time encourage everyone to keep up the ambition to break into the elite of composers, whether it be in film or TV-series.

Thanks yet again, thanks for your positive comments!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Nov 20, 2020)

Right you are MOMA!

I don´t think you wanted to tear the house down, but your video and music really made our day - so take that as a compliment! Its a great piece and a bit of relief to see such a funny presentation of it. Great work on all levels!

Spices


----------



## MOMA (Nov 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 😲



*Thank you doctoremmet!*

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Dec 5, 2020)

MOMA said:


> *Thanks!*
> 
> Well, I use Fab Q3 and its a transparent and visual plug in. Low cut on many of tracks, except basses, but no magic cure.
> 
> ...



Anything on the master? EQ, Comp?

Went back and listened today again, great piece!

Spices


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 5, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful! Serious chills at 2:23 when the low strings came in!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 5, 2020)

Strålande!


----------



## MOMA (Dec 6, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Serious chills at 2:23 when the low strings came in!



*Gracias Compadre!*

I still have issues with the final mix on this one, but the low strings went ok. The interaction between the electronic stuff and the classic orchestration is still a tough one for me, but I´m working on it

*Best to you!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden*


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 7, 2020)

I like it, nice work!


----------



## freecham (Dec 7, 2020)

Great !


----------



## MOMA (Dec 7, 2020)

Alchemedia said:


> Strålande!



*Tackar!* (Swedish courtesy)

Great to hear you like it, and thanks for taking the time listening in!

*Ha det gott!* (Yet another Swedish courtesy)

*MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden *


----------



## MOMA (Dec 11, 2020)

Jetzer said:


> I like it, nice work!


*
Many thanks Jetzer!*

Great to hear from you! Thanks for listening.

*MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden*


----------



## michalioz (Dec 12, 2020)

Enjoyed its authenticity and musicality. Definitely would love to hear more!

ps. I'm considering SCS, thanks sharing a good sample


----------



## col (Dec 12, 2020)

What do you find SCS adds in contrast to the Cinematic Studio sound ?


----------



## MOMA (Dec 13, 2020)

michalioz said:


> Enjoyed its authenticity and musicality. Definitely would love to hear more!
> 
> ps. I'm considering SCS, thanks sharing a good sample



*Thank you for the kind words!*

I do love film music and pay high attention to the scores when a new TV series comes along. I do not regard myself as a mock up artist, rather a composer finding my way in the contrast between genres. I recently recorded "Scandinavian Noir", and you can find it here on the forum. The SCS is a amazing library if you like the delicate timbre of a smaller orchestra, and it may very well be the best of its kind on the market.

*Best to you, and take care in these difficult times!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden *


----------



## MOMA (Dec 19, 2020)

col said:


> What do you find SCS adds in contrast to the Cinematic Studio sound ?




*Well well...*

I do think that Cinematic Studio Solo Strings do work very well as first chairs to Spitfire Chamber Strings. What I usually do is treat them with some EQ, to lighten them up a bit, so that they fit in with the fragile tembre of SCS. Then it is a tough work with the automation, to let the first chair shine thru from time to time - to make it come alive.

Do try it, it may be a surprise.

*MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden*


----------



## col (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks for the detailed reply - there is usually so much more behind the scenes effort to get sample libraries to blend and shine realistically and musically. 
The transitions between dynamic layers on csss are a real feature on what makes them work so well.
Cheers !


----------



## MOMA (Jan 4, 2021)

michalioz said:


> Enjoyed its authenticity and musicality. Definitely would love to hear more!
> 
> ps. I'm considering SCS, thanks sharing a good sample



*Thank you michalioz!*

There is a piece called "Scandinavian Noir" where I use SCS along with CSS and the Herring Clarinet. The thing I try to handle is the reverb and presence - and it is a tricky part. Buy I will get there

*I wish you a happy 2021

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden*


----------



## Spices (Jan 5, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *Well well...*
> 
> I do think that Cinematic Studio Solo Strings do work very well as first chairs to Spitfire Chamber Strings. What I usually do is treat them with some EQ, to lighten them up a bit, so that they fit in with the fragile tembre of SCS. Then it is a tough work with the automation, to let the first chair shine thru from time to time - to make it come alive.
> 
> ...



I will try it. As soon as there is a sale on SCS Seriously I do feel they match perfectly!

Spices


----------

